# Hello from Hertfordshire



## Domparrott (Mar 3, 2019)

Good evening all,

Just been and collected a noggy 225 TT this weekend and looking forward to getting it back to its former glory whilst at the same time doing some track days and weekend drives out.

Nice to meet you all, Dom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Domparrott (Mar 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dom, Welcome to the TTF & TT ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## Domparrott (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access and two matching stickers for your car on their way


----------



## Domparrott (Mar 3, 2019)

John-H said:


> Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access and two matching stickers for your car on their way


Brilliant thanks, great idea too as I've seen many people over the years scammed by others!

I'm hunting for advice and a few parts to get mine back to its former glory 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

